# TONS OF BOXED AVIATION MODELS For Sale



## groovywizard (Aug 18, 2013)

Hello all! 

I am new to the forum, but decided to join as I recently picked up 200+ vintage airplane model kits (1963-1977). I am a vintage toy & comic book collector/ dealer...and in my travels have picked up this lot. I was planning on selling one by one, but figured that perhaps someone may be better versed in moving these. Upon checking their values on eBay, most are priced between 10 and 40 bucks...but a few are in the hundreds it would seem. 

Such companies as Revell, Monogram, FROG, Airfix and more. 98% of the kits are of wartime planes, with the rest being airliners. I would love to sell the entire lot. 

It seems the collector I acquired these from opened many of the boxes...but all parts, decals and instructions seem to be in tact.

Please e-mail me directly at [email protected] with any questions.

THANKS!!!

Kevin


----------



## djnick66 (May 2, 2008)

I can tell you up front that without a posted list you aren't going to get much of a response. Lots of people might be interested but don't feel like playing 20 questions to find out what the kits are.


----------



## groovywizard (Aug 18, 2013)

what if I took a series of pics and posted??? would that work?


----------



## Cajjunwolfman (Nov 15, 2004)

People probably want a list. You can post pictures though. Best place is in the model swap and sell.


----------



## djnick66 (May 2, 2008)

Pics are better than nothing but you will still get people saying "what is that yellow box, the fourth kit down on the left? "

From my own experiences when I had my hobby shop, I was never very much impressed by offers of collections that could possibly have some good monetary value that the seller was (for lack of a better word) too lazy to make a list of. I just sold 200+ kits and it only took me about 30 minutes to type up a list plus I could do a quick check of the kits to make sure they were all ok.


----------



## Owen E Oulton (Jan 6, 2012)

The list should include the following information:

Manufacturer, Kit number (if stated), Kit name, Scale, Medium, Number available, Condition for each, Minimum price accepted for each

Example (fictitious):

Bob's Model Co. #BMC003, Flying Deathtrap, 1/48, Injection-moulded styrene, 1 available, Box opened but complete (no decals), $10.00 US


----------



## Hubie (Sep 5, 2013)

send me list of the planes and I might get some of them off your hands


----------

